# new stick insect, questions



## Poecilotheria (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi, I just got a stick insect today. Curious what temp and humidity it needs. I was told it wasn't from the U.S. and it was a male. Its a good 6in. from head to tip of abdomen. It went into defense mode while on my arm and was hitting my arm with these spikes under its rear legs, and what a defensive odor! I'm a little afraid to handle that guy again so I wont. Anyway, I never had one of these before and am starting to get into insects. How should I care for this guy? I'll try to get a pic later.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Wade (Jun 17, 2003)

Sounds like a Eurycantha sp. from New Guinea or thereabouts. The males stab with the spikes on their hind legs as you've already observed. They will eat the leaves of many plants, including bramble, rose, wax myrtle, privet etc. They are said to require high humidity and they like to hide under things during the day.

The hardest thing about keeping stick insects is collecting and replacing the food plants.

Wade


----------



## Bob (Jun 17, 2003)

Wade is correct. It sounds like you have Eurycantha Calcarata. They are very rare in the US. The Females have a kind of pointer to lay eggs at the rear where the male is squared off. The males don't make a very good pet so don't handle to much. I have 30 eggs I am trying to hatch.
This species is a ground dweller so keep it in a larger cage with pete moss etc for substraight and keep allot of fresh blackberry leaves for food. The might eat dandilion leaves if you don't have any wild blackberries near by. They will hide under something or just under leaves during the day. Where did it come from ?

Bob


----------



## Bob (Jun 17, 2003)

oh yeah.........room temp should be okay. keep a water dish in the cage too. 

Bob


----------



## Poecilotheria (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, I bought it with some scorpians and other stuff from a guy in Cleveland, I'll ask where it came from, he said it eats mullberry leaves, and I have a tree in my backyard. Part of its hind leg was biten off by a female, what a seductress... Anyway i'll get a pic soon, well, I guess your right that males dont make very good hand pets, I dont remember if the spikes hurt of not but it scared the living crap out of me, what a stink too.
Thanks for all the info, pic comming in about 10min.
Steve


----------



## Wade (Jun 17, 2003)

I should probably mention that these (and all exotic phasmids)are technically illegal in the US without a permit from the USDA.

Many hobbyist have them, however, and I think they were already pretty well established among private keepers before the regulations were made. I don't think they're going to be kicking anybody's door down anytime soon, but there it is for what it's worth.

Wade


----------



## Poecilotheria (Jun 17, 2003)

I tried to put pics up but it said they are too large. Interesting thing. So, is the one I have illegal?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Phillip (Jun 17, 2003)

*yes it is...*

Any non native stick is technically illegal although as Wade mentioned no one is kicking down door hunting folks that have them. They are plant eaters and therefore considered pestiferous by the USDA. And the species you describe is from New Guinea so yes bottom line it is not actually ok to be kept in the states. 

That being said they are awesome creatures and easy to keep. Of course not that I would have ever kept any being wrong and all.      Another species that is fairly common in the hobby is Exstatasomma which in my opinion short of the leaf phasmids is the coolest looking of them all.

Phil


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Jun 18, 2003)

*that figures*

I didn't know this about the stick insects and there being a regulation about it. My uncle keeps some Australian species of walking stick I'm not sure what species but hes facinated with walking sticks. thats some werid stuff to hear


----------



## Bob (Jun 18, 2003)

Guys,
If you are interested in sticks, check out Peter's website. He lives close to me and is "THE" authority on stick inscts. I would look into getting his book too.
WWW. Bugsincyberspace.com

Bob


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 20, 2003)

Megaphasma dentricus is also a very large stick-insect with large scary spines on the rear legs and it is native to all but the east and west coast of the United States. 
  Poecilotheria might very well have a native US stick.


----------



## Poecilotheria (Jun 20, 2003)

It has one large red spine under its rear leg(looks like a giant grasshopper leg) and head to tip of tail is a good 6in, about 3/4in. to 1in. wide at most. Its brown too. I'm still trying to post a pic on here but it said it was too large, anybody know how I can put a pic here?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Wade (Jun 20, 2003)

If you have Microsoft Photo editor, you can (1) crop the image down (remove the irrelevent parts) and (2) reduce image size and then re-save it and then try again. Other software can do this too, that's just the one I have.

Wade


----------



## RugbyDave (Jun 20, 2003)

"THIS IS THE POLICE -- WE DON'T CARE ABOUT THE DRUGS AND ILLEGAL BOOTLEG BUSINESS YOU HAVE IN YOUR BASEMENT, JUST COME OUT WITH THE STICK INSECT!"



its true, they're very well established with private keepers.
very, very cool insects!

peace
dave


----------

